# Секвестрированная  грыжа позвоночника



## Annna (23 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане!
Моя история спины началась 3 месяца назад. Пришла домой и не смогла встать, болела правая нога.
В поликлинике назначили мильгаму, мовалис, прокололи 7 дней не помогло. Подключился местный невролог поставил 6 блокад платно, помогало, но ходить долго все равно не могла . Сделала Кт. Кт показало грыжу 6 мм. Положили в больницу. Там прокапали 10 дней. Со второго дня в больнице сттала ходить. Вышла как посчитала- здоровая. 4 дня погуляла , боль в ноге вернулась. Поехала на МРТ, выявили помимо грыжи еще и огромный секвестр. Побежала по нейрохирургам. 6 человек сказали лучше оперироваться. Уже мысли были оперироваться, но пока по ним ходила нога полностью прошла. Один из тех нейрохирургов с кем я консультировалась на вторичной консультации, сказал что не видит причин оперироваться, значит грыжа нашла такое положение, что не беспокоит меня. В таком прекрасном состоянии я уже 2,5 недели . Но я совершенно растерялась и не понимаю как с ней жить. 1.Можно ли делать ЛФК и какие? 2. Нужно ли пить таблетки, если боли утихли? 3. Нужно ли делать физиопроцедуры? 4. У каких врачей наблюдаться? 5. И может ли эта грыжа поменять свое положение? 6. К чему быть готовой на всякий случай?



   

  

К сожалению беспокоят периодически боли в икроножной мышце правой ноги, седалищный  нерв ,а также периодически тянет спину . Пошла в местную поликлинику , мне предложил электрофорез с карипазимом. Стоит ли делать   эту процедуру при секвестрированной грыже? Уважаемые врачи ответьте, пожалуйста! И какие физиопроцедуры можно делать при секвестрированной грыже?


----------



## La murr (19 Дек 2017)

@Annna, здравствуйте!
Почитайте о карипазиме -
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1530/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/628/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1179/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1016/

Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Annna (19 Дек 2017)

Спасибо!


----------



## Nika1412 (15 Май 2018)

Добрый день Анна! Как ваше самочувствие? Что с вашей грыжей? Секвестром?


----------



## Annna (15 Май 2018)

Добрый день! Самочувствие почти в норме. Периодически тянет спину , но уже почти не беспокоит. Секвестр уменьшился на 50 % за 4 месяца. (Был 16мм ,стал 08мм ), неделю назад делала МРТ. Операцию отменили.


----------



## Nika1412 (15 Май 2018)

Я за вас очень рада! Даст Бог вообше все наладится)


----------



## Annna (15 Май 2018)

@Nika1412, надеюсь, спасибо! Как Ваше самочувствие?  Заглянула в вашу тему.


----------



## Мария2006 (18 Май 2019)

@Annna, Анна, прошёл год с того момента, как ваша грыжа ? Беспокоит? Делали Мрт?


----------



## Semichka (20 Авг 2021)

@Annna, Анна, добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, делали процедуру электрофореза с карипазимом или нет? У меня тоже секвестрированная грыжа, но в шейном отделе. Тоже назначили… очень много противоположных мнений, в задумчивости теперь делать или нет(


----------



## Gollana (25 Авг 2021)

@Annna, Анна, добрый день,  как ваше самочувствие? Расскажите,  пожалуйста,  как обстоят дела с грыжей? Как лечили её до того момента как она уменьшилась?


----------

